# Springfield Armory Firecat 9mm



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

There is a SA Firecat 9mm for sale at one of the gundealers here in El Paso. It is priced at $449.00-never been shot. Does anyone here have any knowledge of this gun? Is this a good price? Pistol is all steel and a little heavy but is compact and fits my hand good. Looks like it might make a good concealed carry pistol. Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

if anyone has a response, please post in his SA board thread.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15271


----------

